# Anyone put on weight while on clomid?????



## MaryC (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi there,

I just wanted to enquire if anyone else had put on weight while taking clomid. I have been on it since October 150mg and have seen my weight increase quite dramatically!!!  I have been on clomid a few times and didn't have any significant weight gain but those time they were much lower dosage, it's all a bit depressing!! Just wanted to know if anyone else in the same boat

Thanks,
Mary


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Mary 

I had 6 months of clomid and put on roughly a stone - lost it again then had two rounds of clomid in Jan and Feb and put on about 6 pound with it - its worth it in the end though xx


----------



## MaryC (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Leechcb1,

What dosage were you on??

I have a DD from taking clomid but this time around the weight is really starting to get me down!

Mary


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Mary 

For first six months I was on 50 and Jan 50 and increased to 100 in Feb - but it got me my postive result so any weight gain is worth it 

I was on slimming world in jan and feb and put on a pound most weeks even though i'd been good and going the gym - since i've had my postive result i've lost 3 pound which is a combination of coming off the drugs and morning (all day) sickness!!

xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

I gained around 9/10lbs but it was totally worth it  

Don't get your self stressed Hun It wont do you any good. 


Take care Kelli

Take each day as it comes


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I was on 100mg clomid for 6 months and gained about a stone - very depressing, but so worth it if it works for you


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i too gained over a stone after 6 months on clomid at 50mg, try not to get hung up on it hunny its all part + parcel unfotunately, clomid increases your apetite + if you are like i was there was no filling me + my advice would be watch your portions + kick in a little excercise  that also may help give you a natural boost too

hope it works for you hun then it will all have been worth it 

xxx


----------



## honeyakon (Nov 27, 2007)

*i gained 7lbs not good when iv struggled to lose that lol  *


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

I also gained about half a stone on clomid despite upping my exercise levels but I also noticed it increased my appetite.  But it was worth it even though it gives me extra weight to loose in a couple of months


----------



## MaryC (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks girls for all the feedback, it's nice to know I'm not alone in this!     

Mary


----------



## loubey31 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi I was on clomid for 9 months and put on a stone and felt constantley bloated, ive now been off clomid since august and found it hard to loose the weight   
                    Take care love louise xx


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

yeah,,

i have put on about1 1/2 stone, 

i am very slim normally size 8.. 

since taking clomid i am a size 10,, and feel like i have a big spare tyre just about my waist, it sticks out when im sitting down, 

look about4months preg,,


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I certainly put weight on when I was taking it (about 2 st). Since I've stopped I'm back to normal again almost. The bloating has gone and I feel much better. It did increase my appetite but once again now I've stopped I eat very litle now.

Vicki x


----------



## MaryC (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi there,

I have figure out why my weight has increased soooooo dramatically, especially over the past few weeks, I'm PREGNANT!!!
I got my BFP         on Thursday morning.

Mary


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

WOW MARYC ENJOY IT. iT FLYS OVER

Love kelli


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Fantastic news


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

congratulations Mary 

gonna add you to the infamous Bubs list we have  

very well done  

xxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well done Mary - what a result 

Many Congratulations


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Well done mary 

Long awaited BFP.


----------



## MaryC (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your kind messages. I hope everyone who is waiting for their BFP gets it soon.

Mary


----------

